# New classical music facebook page!



## Xenol (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi guys, I've decided - along with a few of my friends to make a classical-music facebook page where a new piece is posted everyday. If you're interested, give it a like! You can post suggestions for tomorrows piece in the video comments.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/dailyclassical

- Xenol


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Sounds cool. I submitted my request to join.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

Nice idea - I've signed up


----------



## Xenol (Sep 17, 2014)

thanks guys! feel free to leave you thoughts about todays piece and leave suggestions for tomorrows!


----------



## Xenol (Sep 17, 2014)

Things are up and running and looking good! If it's an incentive to anyone who hasn't signed up, we're having Rachmaninov tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2014)

I will join if the selections will begin to break away from the standard repertoire a few times a week


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for the invite.


----------



## Xenol (Sep 17, 2014)

How about you join and help by suggesting pieces? ;D


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Xenol said:


> How about you join and help by suggesting pieces? ;D


If you're talking to me, I joined and just got approved.

As to suggestions, I'm a sucker for the Quautor Mosaiques recording of Haydn's Op. 33 string quartets. Any of them.


----------



## Xenol (Sep 17, 2014)

I was talking to arcaneholocaust, but thanks for the suggestion anyway


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Xenol said:


> I was talking to arcaneholocaust, but thanks for the suggestion anyway


Oops. Sorry for eavesdropping.


----------



## spradlig (Jul 25, 2012)

I submitted a request to join. I also hope that not all the featured pieces are "warhorses". I like seeing Rachmaninoff's _Symphonic Dances_ as today's pick. I hope that some people who have already heard his best-known piano concertos, symphony, and 2-3 other most popular shorter works might discover it on FB and listen to it.



arcaneholocaust said:


> I will join if the selections will begin to break away from the standard repertoire a few times a week


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I signed up to join this group.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

It would be great if a new piece really was posted daily, rather than every couple of days.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

Feel free to share any of my classical music...

https://www.facebook.com/swworth/media_set?set=a.10150947453577348.439935.561602347&type=3

...from my 78 collection.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Hope you folks have fun!


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

So far, the FB page has proven to be active although not as much action as over here.


----------

